

SmartShortcuts: Excel Formula Auditor - matthodan
http://www.smartshortcuts.com/

======
matthodan
I created this program a few months ago, but never put it up on the net. It's
a simple Excel formula auditor. The trick to creating it was figuring out the
regex to decipher an Excel formula into individual cell references. Enjoy!

